# Is this an informal meet????



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure exactly what the criteria for an unoffical meet but does this photo comply?

Those attending are; Carol and Duncan, Sandra and Albert, Dave and Lesley (unofficial Marshals and hosts)

Meals were shared, drinks consumed and the world put to rights several times during the meet (if it was a meet? 8O )

So feel free to clarify what the conditions are in order for such an event to be classified as an Informal Meet?  

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have four roe deer living in the copse behind us.
Is that an infoumal meat?

Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Certainly a 'meet up' can it be informal if planned :roll: :wink: :? 
Looks good where are you?
Enjoy 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No Dave its a get together so i'm moving this into the right place.

Hope you had a good time  



Jacquie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope that this will give you a clue as to our location for this event......

http://tinyurl.com/5vb5r6

Dave  

Rather than moving it perhaps explaining the difference might be an advantage to all of us.

I wrote the title deliberately and after thought about what I wanted to put in, it was not an arbitrary decision to post in the wrong forum.

OK I have found the following from the Home Page Rallies;

_Definitions: Motorhome Rallies are organised events where marshalls / staff will be present and usually held at the Motorhome Shows or rally fields, forum section is HERE.
The *Motorhome Meets are informal 'get together' *type affairs where a member posts in the Forums / event calendar they are going somewhere for the weekend and anyone else is free to join them._

That makes it even less clear to me?

BUT it was not advertised in advance (indeed none of us knew about it until it happened) and space is limited to the number who attended (3 vehicles only).

Of course, it is also outside the UK so MHF insurance and similar H&S restrictions are not applicable as far as I know.

Explanation and clarification of breaches of rules would be appreciated. (And that is a serious point).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

A meet is where someone post in the meets section that they are going to a site and that if folks want to join them then they give all the details of booking where and when. It is all listed in the meets section and folks can add there name to the list and book themselves in. The person who listed it then knows just who is coming and can make them welcome. Meets are not covered by our insurance.

A rally is organised by the rally team and is booked with a site usually on a rally field and has a marshal who will usually take your money of you for your pitch and sort everything with the site owners. For a rally we usually have to use our Natural England exemption certificate and are covered by our insurance

A get together is just that folks ask folks to join them either in the get together section or via pm if you only want friends to join you. MHF are not involved at all.

Hope the all makes sense.

Reason I moved it is we like to keep the rallys and meets that are listed and coming up soon on the front page as we need to get folks coming to them.

Jacquie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm puzzled by why it matters?

3 of you happened to meet up, without prior arrangement (so it would seem) in your backyard. 
If there was no prior notice, how can it warrant being recognised for any MHF meet/rally status?

PS I'm off to see another MHF members in a few minutes what should I do to publicise the "meet"? It will probably be over before most people even get to hear about it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I'm puzzled by why it matters?
> 
> 3 of you happened to meet up, without prior arrangement (so it would seem) in your backyard.
> If there was no prior notice, how can it warrant being recognised for any MHF meet/rally status?
> ...


Started to laugh, then realised there are a few people that take this a little too seriously !!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a very well provisioned and attractive aire


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Whatever it is, or isn't I must express my thanks to all the attendees who have been working their socks off trying to tame French "grass" and convincing some errant plum trees that a haircut would be beneficial for all (particularly those trying to cut said "grass" underneath.....)

Seriously (me serious? :lol: ), we really are very grateful for the efforts of all today - the "aire" looks a lot neater now than it did, having had six weeks of daily rain (yes even the South of France has had it!) the grass had made a serious take-over bid. Having now used 15 litres of fuel in the past 5 days we have managed to make it less attractive to the deer (the worry is now that they may decide that young fruit trees are an excellent alternative  ).

I have also to comment that complaints have been received about the sexual activity on the estate (no, it's not the hosts I assure you  ) but the very numerous and over-sexed frogs with their nightly chorus - it even drowns out the slumbering noises of one of the hosts (of the male persuasion)......... so there are some fringe benefits......

It is time to attempt to replace ONE of the machines for worrying the weeds that I broke earlier in the week (the brushcutter made by the well know Japanese company - Hitachi - which has broken for the third time! (Same fault each time - the pivot has snapped allowing the engine to drop past my knees!  )

Back to work......

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We have four roe deer living in the copse behind us.
> Is that an infoumal meat?
> 
> Dave p


No, it's venison meat 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > We have four roe deer living in the copse behind us.
> ...


Unless it's going free it's too dear for me I don't have that much doe.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave but everyone else has been working except me. How remiss, but as we don't have a garden, I am no good at that, and as to cleaning windows I pay someone to do mine! Pruning trees, left to me they would die, as I wouldn't know where they needed a hair cut!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

carol said:


> Thanks Dave but everyone else has been working except me. How remiss, but as we don't have a garden, I am no good at that, and as to cleaning windows I pay someone to do mine! Pruning trees, left to me they would die, as I wouldn't know where they needed a hair cut!


Aaah but you have been providing the logistical support for a well founded pear of Weavers which will remain there in pearpetuity as the Conference proceeds ......

The pear of you are most welcome and Duncan has dug his own hole of excellence.......  

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Stanner said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > DTPCHEMICALS said:
> ...


Surely you mean to deer for you


----------

